# Beach Clubs in Dubai



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

Good Day everyone,

what are your thoughts of Beach Club memberships? It seems to me that they charge quite a lot. 

Am wondering, if for someone - let's say who lives in Downtown - it is worth it? Which ones would you suggest for a single? Should have a nice pool / beach area, good gym, nice sauna and steam. 

Not sure about how much it really is worth the hype. Especially with temperatures rising in the summer and going fairly down in the winter time. Will one really end up going there that much?

Is it true that there are sometimes offers on membership during Ramadan / the summer break?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

If you live in Downtown you probably already have a nice pool and gym in your building? The Emaar towers are pretty well equipped with multiple pools, large gyms and squash courts.

There are plenty of free public beaches that are quite nice. I've been to the private beach clubs at the hotels and while they have the bells and whistles I actually prefer the sparseness of the quieter public beaches.

Beach club memberships are not cheap. I was quoted over 20K for JBH as a single and that was a discounted price. But I do know families with club memberships and they use it all the time so it works for them, especially as they live in independent villas in Jumeira without a pool or gym. The clubs offer pools for the kids, tennis courts, spa facilities, free towels for the day and discounts on food & beverages. 

But a single the clubs probably aren't worth it. Your friends won't be members of the club and you'll have to pay for them to use it. Don't underestimate the difference between having to drive to a beach club versus using the pool and gym downstairs. It's better to take the money you might spend on a club membership and add it to your rental budget to get into a nicer building with the full range of amenities. 



despaired said:


> Good Day everyone,
> 
> what are your thoughts of Beach Club memberships? It seems to me that they charge quite a lot.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

You can pay for the day- at the beach club on Shoreline- Palm Jumeriah. Go to bldg three- Al Sultana- it costs 80 AED for the day- you get the use of the pool, and nice chair- a quiet beach, a towel…there is Bidi Bondi for lunch. It's a secret…don't tell anyone, as I don't want it to get crowded ;-) you might even be able to use the gym in bldg 5.


----------

